# Is The End In Sight?



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

With all of the rumours about Uber's driver retention problems, I'm wondering when drivers here plan to quit.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Tricky question.. I am definitely quitting uberx very soon... However I'm switching over to uber black. 

No more $3-4 rides for me.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

I drive when I'm in town on weekends. If the rates go down, I will "quit" to 1 ride per 30 days.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> If the rates go down, I will "quit" to 1 ride per 30 days.


That is pretty much where I am now: only enough to keep me in the game. The taxi still pays better. I will go beyond "only enough to stay in the game" if my taxi is out of service or I think that it will be worse than slow for the cab. Kongriss is 0-W-T, here, so I have done more UberX than usual, lately. Despite Kongriss' being gonesville, as a rule, the taxi is still paying better.


----------



## LosYanquis (Jun 18, 2015)

im still driving, flashing gang signs out the window ya bish


----------

